# Value of Beretta 92fs with stainless slide and custom satin black?



## Ralph_III (May 7, 2017)

Hello All,

Can anyone give details on said Beretta semi auto and possible value? The gun was graciously given to me by my best friend 12 years ago for some work I had done on his house. I've decided to sale it in order to purchase a few ccw pistols that are more practical for myself and my wife.

Anyhow, it has a stainless slide and I had it custom painted satin black. The gun has less than 100 rounds through it and is like new condition.

Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, retail? I would say around 475-500$. This depends upon various things, and if someone is willing to pay more for the "custom" paint job you had done to the pistol. Remember, you might find someone who is willing to pay a slight premium for your upgrades, but others could care less....just depends upon the buyer. Also, if you take it to a gun shop, you will probably get no more than about 300$ for it, because they obviously won't pay full retail, so you would be better selling it outright....to the right buyer. Be careful though because you don't want to sell a firearm to a felon.

Good looking pistol btw. :smt1099


----------



## Ralph_III (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply and kind of what I thought. I have it on consignment at a local gun shop/ffl for $500.00 at the moment. I would like to offer it for sale out of state as well including possibly this forum. 

Does anyone have any details in regards? I know it would be shipped to the buyers FFL but what of the following.

1) Can I ship it to the FFL or do I have to use my own FFL for such?
2) Is there a generic release form the buyer should provide me?
3) Are there certain states you wouldn't ship to; such as New York and California? 
4) How can I offer assurances to the buyer the sale is legit given I would require payment first via money order? I can offer pertinent personal information, my Eb-y details and a prominent camera forum in which I have sold many items. Other than that what else would a buyer desire? 

Thanks,
Ralph


----------

